# Training the dogs....



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I was out the other day training my dogs with some water retrieves ....and I had my fiance throwing dokkens about 30-40 yards away across myself and the dogs vision into the pond......I brought my duck hunting chair and my calls along .....to create a mock hunt......I had my collar controller around my neck ...my whistle around my neck and my calls on my landyard around my neck .....and obviously this complicated things a little bit ....but I had a AHA moment ...and I went to Scheels and picked up something to help this problem and I thought I'd tell everyone ....I purchased one of these...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

I pinned it to my jacket and put a whistle on it ...now the whistle is out of the way ..... good idea ...bad idea ???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thats pretty cool and a good idea.

I used a finger ring mounted referee whistle for a long time, it dissappeared when my kids got into soccer :lol: .

That whistle was handy.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't think it'll work for you. I have them on my fly vest and I'm always tearing the dang things off. They don't stay on very well.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah thats where I got the idea ....I fly fish as well ...and I havent had any problems with that yet ...so hopefully ..keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

First things first,
E-collar in hand, not around neck.
Whistle in mouth.

If the dog goofs you want to make sure you get the correction done immediately instead of fumbling for all of the above.


----------

